# Multiple xrays



## Marybeth (Jun 15, 2012)

Why would an office bill for six xrays on six seperate claims?  This seems like it would cause denials from the insurance co.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jun 15, 2012)

Marybeth said:


> Why would an office bill for six xrays on six seperate claims?  This seems like it would cause denials from the insurance co.



Need more information - what six x-rays.  Do you mean 6 different exams, 6 views, six films, 6 days, ?


----------



## Marybeth (Jun 15, 2012)

left ankle (3 views) - right ankle (3 views) - left knee (2 views), etc - scheduled as different appointments on the schedule so as to create seperate claims


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jun 15, 2012)

Marybeth said:


> left ankle (3 views) - right ankle (3 views) - left knee (2 views), etc - scheduled as different appointments on the schedule so as to create seperate claims



Sounds like they are trying to get around the reductions from MPPR.  Very dangerous - it's like asking to be audited.


----------

